# [kernel] kernel panic pendant le boot (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Le noyau me fait un "Kernel panic" pendant le boot lorsqu'une clé USB est connectée.

Si aucun clé USB n'est connectée, la machine démarre sans le moindre problème.

En soi, ce n'est pas catastrophique mais j'aimerai connaître l'origine du problème:

* problème de configuration du système,

* problème de configuration du noyau,

* bug...

J'ai inclus, ci-dessous, les éléments affichés lors du kernel panic.

Il y a la pile des appels mais je ne sais pas déchiffrer ces informations, existe-t-il un page qu'il explique la chose ?

```
  0819       209715200 sdb9 66e26bd5-09

  081a       209715200 sdb10 66e26bd5-0a

  081b       474882617 sdb11 66e26bd5-0b

  081c         6290432 sdb12 66e26bd5-0c

0b00         1048575 sr0  driver: sr

0b01         1048575 sr1  driver: sr

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(8,3)

CPU: 2 PID: 1 Comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.10.32-gentoo #2

Hardware name: System manufacturer P5K/P5K, BIOS 0704    10/30/2007

 00000000 c14501a4 f408ff44 f43f4000 00008001 c1717068 c16dec02 c15ceb7a

 f408ff44 c15ceb29 c15ceaf6 c171706d f408ff44 fffffffa fffffffa f4c85e80

 6e6b6e75 2d6e776f 636f6c62 2c38286b c1002933 00000000 f408e000 c10eb19e

Call Trace:

 [<c14501a4>] ? panic+0x7b/0x153

 [<c16dec02>] ? mount_block_root+0x126/0x19d

 [<c1002933>] ? gfn_to_pfn+0x13/0x19

 [<c10eb19e>] ? SyS_mknod+0x15/0x19

 [<c16def04>] ? mount_root+0x1b1/0x1ba

 [<c16df906>] ? initrd_load+0x270/0x27d

 [<c16df04a>] ? prepare_namespace+0x13d/0x16d

 [<c16de9d4>] ? kernel_init_freeable+0x152/0x15a

 [<c1443e5b>] ? kernel_init+0x5/0xab

 [<c145a377>] ? ret_from_kernel_thread+0x1b/0x28

 [<c1443e56>] ? rest_init+0x5a/0x5a
```

D'avance merci.

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Wed May 21, 2014 5:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quelle est la ligne de commande d'appel du noyau ? Il se pourrait que la clef USB change l'ordre des disques et perturbe le démarrage...

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Comme Xavier Miller mais plus vers le bios setup du pc, voir la config en rapport au clé usb connectée.

Il est sur et certain que l'ordre des disques change lorsqu'une clé est connectée,  *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(8,3) 

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et que contient ta clef ? n'aurait-elle pas un boot manager (grub, lilo, ...) ou un noyau ?

Es-tu en BIOS ou UEFI ?

----------

## Thoma HAUC

La ligne de commande du noyau est:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

 

Effectivement, je n'avais jamais prêté attention au fait que l'ordre des disques change.

Mon disque sda devient sdb avec une clé USB connectée.

Pas d'UEFI sur cette machine.

Je crois que root=LABEL= et root=UUID= ne fonctionne pas sans démarrer la machine via initrd donc il n'y a pas de solution à mon problème.

Il faudra que je fasse attention au clé USB oubliée sur la machine.

Thoma

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de mettre "usb mass storage" en module, il sera donc chargé après le démarrage du noyau, et pas pendant, ce qui fait que l'ordre des sda sera changé.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Effectivement, cela résout le problème.

Merci

Thoma

----------

## xaviermiller

de rien  :Wink: 

----------

